# "ALIENS in Full Score" from Chris Siddall Music Publishing



## chrissiddall

Hi all, shameless plug time, sorry! I see a lot of love for Tim's Omni Music Publishing scores here (and rightfully so!), so I hope you will enjoy this, my first complete score release (I've published several single cues, concert suites and other works before). It goes to print in a couple of weeks and should ship in time for Christmas and I mean, what better gift to receive than this eh?!? 

Pre-order Here

Oh, and if someone wants to start a "Guess the next CSMP release" thread, I'd love to see it! I'll say that I'm a child of the 80s (1980 to be exact), so 80s and 90s films hold a warm place in my heart! 
I will also pre-emptively say that yes, I am planning to also release Alien and Alien 3 but need a little break from that tone of score before I tackle them. Right now I could happily go the rest of my life without seeing another cluster glissando!


----------



## Markrs

Nothing wrong with a good shameless plug, especially for a great score!


----------



## paulthomson

This was an instant buy for me!

Thanks for doing this Chris - a lot of very hard work I would imagine!


----------



## Si_Withenshaw

Same! Just pre-ordered. Can’t wait to get stuck into this over Christmas!


----------



## chrissiddall

paulthomson said:


> This was an instant buy for me!
> 
> Thanks for doing this Chris - a lot of very hard work I would imagine!



You're very welcome. Tim at Omni Music Publishing and myself are on a mission to make these scores available to people. He's got a head start, but with two of us on the case you can look forward to some really tasty titles over the coming years (and you won't have to wait long for some real corkers)!!

With this one, prepare your body for the full string divisi, cluster glissando experience, it's wild! ("div. a 58")


----------



## Michael Antrum

I am so happy to see this coming out.

I had moved to London to start my degree, and decided to explore the city during my first couple of days there. I ended up sitting in the Odeon Marble arch, watching this film in 70mm Dolby Surround. I remember the pre-show auditorium background music fading precisely into the opening titles. I'd never come across that before. 

What a blast that movie was to a young man who'd just arrived from the shires into the big city - and the score was incredible. I went back the next day to see it again !

I am so pre-ordering this - I can't wait to torture some of my sample libraries with this score, and as a study source - well - it'll keep me well occupied over Christmas.


----------



## Niah2

Thank you for doing this. I am big fan of Alien, Aliens and Alien 3 and I especially love all their scores.

Congratulations and looking forward Alien and Alien 3.


----------



## Michael Antrum

chrissiddall said:


> Oh, and if someone wants to start a "Guess the next CSMP release" thread, I'd love to see it! I'll say that I'm a child of the 80s (1980 to be exact), so 80s and 90s films hold a warm place in my heart!
> I will also pre-emptively say that yes, I am planning to also release Alien and Alien 3 but need a little break from that tone of score before I tackle them. Right now I could happily go the rest of my life without seeing another cluster glissando!



I would absolutely love to own the full score from a very underrated film from 1991 with a cracking score, also from James Horner....

I'd love to see this on my bookshelf....


----------



## RonOrchComp

Very cool!

Where'd this come from?


----------



## chrissiddall

Michael Antrum said:


> I would absolutely love to own the full score from a very underrated film from 1991 with a cracking score, also from James Horner....
> 
> I'd love to see this on my bookshelf....



Hold my beer....


----------



## Zedcars

Bought!

I bet you must have really bust a gut to get this one finished...

Um, bust a gut...Alien...geddit?

I'll get me coat.


----------



## dcoscina

I'd love to see the following scores:

*Goldsmith*
Legend
Final Conflict
Papillon 
First Blood

*Horner *
Rocketeer
Wrath of Khan

*Korngold *
The Sea Hawk

*James Newton Howard*
Wyatt Earp
Unbreakable
Grand Canyon

I can think of more, but I have to get back to work.


----------



## dcoscina

chrissiddall said:


> Hi all, shameless plug time, sorry! I see a lot of love for Tim's Omni Music Publishing scores here (and rightfully so!), so I hope you will enjoy this, my first complete score release (I've published several single cues, concert suites and other works before). It goes to print in a couple of weeks and should ship in time for Christmas and I mean, what better gift to receive than this eh?!?
> 
> Pre-order Here
> 
> Oh, and if someone wants to start a "Guess the next CSMP release" thread, I'd love to see it! I'll say that I'm a child of the 80s (1980 to be exact), so 80s and 90s films hold a warm place in my heart!
> I will also pre-emptively say that yes, I am planning to also release Alien and Alien 3 but need a little break from that tone of score before I tackle them. Right now I could happily go the rest of my life without seeing another cluster glissando!


Will you be offering PDF versions for sale for those of us in Canada going broke on shipping charges?


----------



## Michael Antrum

dcoscina said:


> Will you be offering PDF versions for sale for those of us in Canada going broke on shipping charges?



That's payback for the high shipping charges to the UK from Omni.....

Omni want $53 for posting a book to the UK


----------



## chrissiddall

dcoscina said:


> Will you be offering PDF versions for sale for those of us in Canada going broke on shipping charges?



Sorry, but digital licensing is not economically viable (significantly more expensive than print) with already tight margins, and just makes it even easier for everyone to throw up on the score sharing sites/forums.

tl;dr No. Sorry.


----------



## chrissiddall

Michael Antrum said:


> That's payback for the high shipping charges to the UK from Omni.....
> 
> Omni want $53 for posting a book to the UK



Tim keeps it as low as possible, and has worked hard to find alternative providers. At the end of the day, sometimes you have to pay the price you're given.


----------



## dcoscina

chrissiddall said:


> Sorry, but digital licensing is not economically viable (significantly more expensive than print) with already tight margins, and just makes it even easier for everyone to throw up on the score sharing sites/forums.
> 
> tl;dr No. Sorry.


Totally understand. Worth asking but I totally get it.


----------



## Michael Antrum

chrissiddall said:


> Tim keeps it as low as possible, and has worked hard to find alternative providers. At the end of the day, sometimes you have to pay the price you're given.



I know - and to be honest, if the Back to Future Score were available to ship to the UK, I wouldn't be able to order it fast enough.

Another amazing score I'd love to have is the one below. As Tim said - You'll receive the Order of Lenin for this....


----------



## South Thames

Fantastic -- pre-ordered! One of my biggest criteria for ordering full scores is how many 'I wonder how they scored/notated that' moments there are, and Aliens is full of those moments. 

Can you say a little bit about what is involved in securing the rights to do this? I kind of assumed Tim's 'in' was the fact that he's a copyist in LA with personal connections to composers or orchestrators who can help him make the case to largely uninterested studio music departments.


----------



## Zedcars

Michael Antrum said:


> I know - and to be honest, if the Back to Future Score were available to ship to the UK, I wouldn't be able to order it fast enough.
> 
> Another amazing score I'd love to have is the one below. As Tim said - You'll receive the Order of Lenin for this....


Another vote for the BTTF score. 

Also, along with an amazing score for The Hunt for Red October, what an amazing hairpiece!

RIP Sean Connery.


----------



## chrissiddall

Red October is one I would like to do at some point too. Keep your eye on the sonar.


----------



## ed buller

chrissiddall said:


> Right now I could happily go the rest of my life without seeing another cluster glissando!



Wimp....!

ordered

best

ed


----------



## prodigalson

chrissiddall said:


> Hi all, shameless plug time, sorry! I see a lot of love for Tim's Omni Music Publishing scores here (and rightfully so!), so I hope you will enjoy this, my first complete score release (I've published several single cues, concert suites and other works before). It goes to print in a couple of weeks and should ship in time for Christmas and I mean, what better gift to receive than this eh?!?
> 
> Pre-order Here
> 
> Oh, and if someone wants to start a "Guess the next CSMP release" thread, I'd love to see it! I'll say that I'm a child of the 80s (1980 to be exact), so 80s and 90s films hold a warm place in my heart!
> I will also pre-emptively say that yes, I am planning to also release Alien and Alien 3 but need a little break from that tone of score before I tackle them. Right now I could happily go the rest of my life without seeing another cluster glissando!



Congrats. could you speak a little to how you received the rights to publish this score? I've always been impressed with how Omni has been able to consistently receive these rights considering the studios normally own them (and I can imagine their not easy to convince). 

For those of us pre-ordering before it even starts printing it would be useful to confirm you've crossed your T's and dotted your I's!


----------



## chrissiddall

prodigalson said:


> Congrats. could you speak a little to how you received the rights to publish this score? I've always been impressed with how Omni has been able to consistently receive these rights considering the studios normally own them (and I can imagine their not easy to convince).
> 
> For those of us pre-ordering before it even starts printing it would be useful to confirm you've crossed your T's and dotted your I's!



Sure I can (without going into so much detail that everyone runs away and starts doing it for themselves)! Rest assured, the T's and I's are dealt with, and license agreements signed! 
Almost nothing involves dealing directly with studios. They have handed over the administration of their catalogues to a handful of music publishers and its them that we liaise with. At a very high level, the process involves making a request, waiting, waiting some more, gently nudging to see if it shows signs of life, waiting some more and then eventually receiving a "rights holder says yes" or "rights holder says no". If they say yes, open your wallet and hand over the contents, sign the agreement and away you go, you're off to the races. In my experience licenses are always limited. You nominate your print run size at the outset and that is worked into the agreement, so if you sell out you need to apply for a reprint license. Aliens is my first complete score, but I have previously published a number of concert suites for orchestral performance, all licensed, and actually have another 3 which I'll finish up working on after Aliens is up and running (Dark Crystal, Ben-Hur and Narnia). These went on the back burner after covid stopped orchestras from meeting and being interested in buying new repertoire, but are near as darn it finished already.


----------



## VivianaSings

Scores I'd be interested in but no one else probably is :

Goldsmith:
Leviathan 
Outland (Such great work with orchestra and synths)

Morricone:
Untouchables


----------



## prodigalson

chrissiddall said:


> Sure I can (without going into so much detail that everyone runs away and starts doing it for themselves)! Rest assured, the T's and I's are dealt with, and license agreements signed!
> Almost nothing involves dealing directly with studios. They have handed over the administration of their catalogues to a handful of music publishers and its them that we liaise with. At a very high level, the process involves making a request, waiting, waiting some more, gently nudging to see if it shows signs of life, waiting some more and then eventually receiving a "rights holder says yes" or "rights holder says no". If they say yes, open your wallet and hand over the contents, sign the agreement and away you go, you're off to the races. In my experience licenses are always limited. You nominate your print run size at the outset and that is worked into the agreement, so if you sell out you need to apply for a reprint license. Aliens is my first complete score, but I have previously published a number of concert suites for orchestral performance, all licensed, and actually have another 3 which I'll finish up working on after Aliens is up and running (Dark Crystal, Ben-Hur and Narnia). These went on the back burner after covid stopped orchestras from meeting and being interested in buying new repertoire, but are near as darn it finished already.



Great! Thanks so much and congrats on the endeavour. More of this stuff is only good for us and film music in general!


----------



## Patrick Aylett

This will go on my Christmas present list, it looks like an amazing score. Just looking at the examples above has given me a few great insights/ideas. It's reminded me too how great the films are.

Look forward to seeing more titles from you in the future.


----------



## GPlowman

Ordered right away. I attended a live score performance of Aliens to the picture a couple of years ago, so the score must have existed in typeset back then for the performance. Did you have to create everything again from the handwritten score?


----------



## dcoscina

Please look into Goldsmith's stuff. Far too many amazing scores of his to pour over and learn from! 

Legend, as I have heard, is difficult... sketches exist, but no conductor's score. Plus obtaining the rights. That is my Holy Grail of scores....


----------



## chrissiddall

GPlowman said:


> Ordered right away. I attended a live score performance of Aliens to the picture a couple of years ago, so the score must have existed in typeset back then for the performance. Did you have to create everything again from the handwritten score?



Yes I did. I spoke to Avex early on in the proceedings but they declined to share their score. Perfectly understandable, it's proprietary after all. In this case it would have been more of a "nice to have", since I was going for the score as written and recorded, rather than as edited to picture. Maybe one day if I do a "Deluxe Edition" I will include both versions.


----------



## chrissiddall

dcoscina said:


> Please look into Goldsmith's stuff. Far too many amazing scores of his to pour over and learn from!
> 
> Legend, as I have heard, is difficult... sketches exist, but no conductor's score. Plus obtaining the rights. That is my Holy Grail of scores....



I'm not hugely familiar with a lot of Goldsmith. Personally I find his scores a bit hit and miss. Granted the hits are amazing, but that 70s electronic stuff is really not my bag. That being said, I do have some Goldsmith on my "one day" list!


----------



## dcoscina

chrissiddall said:


> I'm not hugely familiar with a lot of Goldsmith. Personally I find his scores a bit hit and miss. Granted the hits are amazing, but that 70s electronic stuff is really not my bag. That being said, I do have some Goldsmith on my "one day" list!



Whaaa? Them's fighting words laddie! JK

Papillon and Islands in the Stream are amazing. And Planet of the Apes of course! Final Conflict, First Blood, Poltergeist, Star Trek, too many to mention. Final Conflict, Legend... I could keep going..


----------



## JohnG

Thanks Chris -- looking forward to it; quite surprised and happy to have "Aliens" for Christmas.


----------



## dcoscina

My good friend James Semple was kind enough to buy this for me. Looking forward to pouring over it.


----------



## RonOrchComp

Hi - where does this come from, please?


----------



## dcoscina

RonOrchComp said:


> Hi - where does this come from, please?


I think England.


----------



## VivianaSings

chrissiddall said:


> I'm not hugely familiar with a lot of Goldsmith. Personally I find his scores a bit hit and miss. Granted the hits are amazing, but that 70s electronic stuff is really not my bag. That being said, I do have some Goldsmith on my "one day" list!



I can understand that. Especially his earlier stuff like Logan's run. He used a lot of arpeggiators and sequencers on the synths which would be a PITA to transcribe because it'd be after the fact and that the notes weren't specifically scored for the film. It's not fun scoring out synth bleeps from a random arpeggiator.


----------



## Kurosawa

How about Joe Hisaishi?


----------



## chrissiddall

RonOrchComp said:


> Hi - where does this come from, please?



Hadley's Hope, LV-426........via UK.


----------



## chrissiddall

Kurosawa said:


> How about Joe Hisaishi?



Maybe some day I'll do some Studio Ghibli stuff, we'll see. I did some Sakamoto a while back which was fun! I had to use Google Translate through my phone's camera to read what half the instrument names were!


----------



## RonOrchComp

Why the snarky answers???

I am asking where this comes from. As in, I want to know what I am buying. Is this done by ear with a good deal of guesswork, or...?


----------



## chrissiddall

RonOrchComp said:


> Why the snarky answers???
> 
> I am asking where this comes from. As in, I want to know what I am buying. Is this done by ear with a good deal of guesswork, or...?



Sorry not meant to come across as snarky (and I actually thought I was being quite witty. I guess that's British humour/humor for you). We thought you meant "where are they shipping from?", since one of the challenges with buying these can be the significant international shipping fees.

What you meant was "how was this created?", quite a different question. The answer is, I had high resolution scans of James's score sheets, plus my ears to check for podium changes using the Varese Sarabande soundtrack album, to which this book acts as a companion piece.


----------



## Markrs

chrissiddall said:


> Sorry not meant to come across as snarky (and I actually thought I was being quite witty. I guess that's British humour/humor for you). We thought you meant "where are they shipping from?", since one of the challenges with buying these can be the significant international shipping fees.
> 
> What you meant was "how was this created?", quite a different question. The answer is, I had high resolution scans of James's score sheets, plus my ears to check for podium changes using the Varese Sarabande soundtrack album, to which this book acts as a companion piece.


I thought it was as witty but then I am British, and we probably do have a strange sense of humour 😁


----------



## RonOrchComp

I am American, so that did not come off as witty, sorry.

Sure, I could have said "how was this created?", but I can't always think of everything, nor every way everyone will react to what I say and how I say it.

Thank you for clarifying, I just don't want to buy something from someone who has no IMDB credits for any films (at least not that I can find) who sat there in front of his DAW, guessing as to what the orchestration was while listening to the OST.

BTW - what are podium changes?

Thanks.


----------



## chrissiddall

RonOrchComp said:


> ...what are podium changes?



In a recording session it's pretty common for changes to be made on the fly. Removing doubling, reassigning instruments, maybe a key shift etc. (e.g. something written in the score as an English Horn solo, saying "why don't we try giving that to the French Horn", and preferring that sound and using that take). Those instructions are given from the conductor's rostrum/podium, hence colloquially known as "podium changes". So in the example above I'd be listening through and spot that the EH figure was actually being played by the Hn, and adjust the engraving accordingly.


----------



## wbacer

Thanks Chris for all of your hard work on Aliens.
Also push the Narnia Concert Suite to the front of the line, looking forward to that one.


----------



## funnybear

Pre-ordered. Thanks for making these. Can't wait for Goldsmith's Alien. Keep them coming!!

Also, if you are unsure if enough demand exists for certain scores, why not crowdfund them on one of the sites so you can get guaranteed pre-orders and only do the score once you have secured enough pre-orders?


----------



## chrissiddall

funnybear said:


> Pre-ordered. Thanks for making these. Can't wait for Goldsmith's Alien. Keep them coming!!
> 
> Also, if you are unsure if enough demand exists for certain scores, why not crowdfund them on one of the sites so you can get guaranteed pre-orders and only do the score once you have secured enough pre-orders?



I have definitely thought about it, especially as so many of the costs are "up front", but the thing that doesn't really work for kickstarters is that you need a copyright license before you can do anything else, so there's no point in taking any money until one is secured. I'm sure nobody is going to hand over their money for a new score without knowing which title it will end up being. I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## chrissiddall

Eagle-eyed customers may spot a change in the shipping cost. Due to a technical error (i.e. the pink squidgy bit in the system: me), I failed to spot that Royal Mail made a change to their world zones and pricing in September, which had a significant impact on shipping prices to the US (doubled). That's now rectified so sorry to anyone who hasn't purchased a copy yet who wonders where the $15 option has gone, and congrats to the lucky "early adopters" who saved themselves $15!!


----------



## Michael Antrum

dcoscina said:


> Uh I paid $200 for Total Recall. The book costs $85 usd so where do you think the extra money came from...



I was making a semi serious remark - I am grateful these items are available at all.

But to answer your question, I wouldn’t dream of asking you where your 115 USD came from, nor where it goes to, but if the shipping was 115 dollars, all I can say is how are things going on the International Space Station.....


----------



## Michael Antrum

Well, next time I’m working in Sierra Leone, I’ll have to order a book from Omni....should be circa 2.1 million SLL inc shipping.

(I‘m hoping How To Train Your Dragon comes back into stock soon - it sold out pretty quick......)


----------



## Sunny Schramm

is it possible to get these in a format to import to cubase instead of the print-version?


----------



## chrissiddall

Sunny Schramm said:


> is it possible to get these in a format to import to cubase instead of the print-version?



No sorry, see previous comment about digital releases. Too expensive, and too easy to share.


----------



## chrissiddall

dcoscina said:


> I’m in Toronto Canada. Granted our exchange rate sucks, but I paid $70 shipping and duties on Total Recall.



Well I screwed up and will have to chalk it up to (expensive) experience, but if you were to direct compare my shipping charges with Omni And use an equivalent service the price would be comparable. I may have to select a higher service level (tracked and signed) which is more expensive again next time if we have issues (not expected, but just being open). We're both just passing on actual cost, not adding a little extra to the shipping cost, so we're beholden to third parties there. Paper weight is a killer on international shipments.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Oh crikey, please do not for a minute think I was having a go about you guys charging rip-off carriage charges - we all know who is responsible for charging high prices for carriage (and it isn't you or Omni !).

If/when your Rocketeer score comes out, I'd come and collect it in person if necessary......


----------



## ptram

chrissiddall said:


> The answer is, I had high resolution scans of James's score sheets, plus my ears to check for podium changes using the Varese Sarabande soundtrack album, to which this book acts as a companion piece.



I have a question about the score version. As far as I know, the original score by Horner was heavily reworked when assembled for the movie. Is the published version mostly the original score, with notes about the changes? Or is it the final movie score?

Since you have worked on the original Horner sheets, I guess this is the original composition, without too much of the director's vandal… er, creative intervention.

Paolo


----------



## chrissiddall

ptram said:


> I have a question about the score version. As far as I know, the original score by Horner was heavily reworked when assembled for the movie. Is the published version mostly the original score, with notes about the changes? Or is it the final movie score?
> 
> Since you have worked on the original Horner sheets, I guess this is the original composition, without too much of the director's vandal… er, creative intervention.
> 
> Paolo



Yes it's as recorded, pre-edit. It matches the Deluxe Edition soundtrack album from Varese Sarabande (excluding the bonus tracks which are just different takes/elements)


----------



## toomanynotes

Michael Antrum said:


> That's payback for the high shipping charges to the UK from Omni.....
> 
> Omni want $53 for posting a book to the UK


I've said it before and I'll say it again- day light robbery. I hope this chap researches how much it costs to post a godamn book to the UK.


----------



## dcoscina

chrissiddall said:


> Well I screwed up and will have to chalk it up to (expensive) experience, but if you were to direct compare my shipping charges with Omni And use an equivalent service the price would be comparable. I may have to select a higher service level (tracked and signed) which is more expensive again next time if we have issues (not expected, but just being open). We're both just passing on actual cost, not adding a little extra to the shipping cost, so we're beholden to third parties there. Paper weight is a killer on international shipments.


Oh sorry Chris, I actually deleted my last post. I don't want to take away from your amazing news and thread.

Re: shipping costs, it is what it is. All the best on your release. A friend actually bought/pre ordered me a copy of your Aliens release (super nice of him I must say).


----------



## dcoscina

Michael Antrum said:


> Well, next time I’m working in Sierra Leone, I’ll have to order a book from Omni....should be circa 2.1 million SLL inc shipping.
> 
> (I‘m hoping How To Train Your Dragon comes back into stock soon - it sold out pretty quick......)


It is actually.. see John Powell IG


----------



## chrissiddall

toomanynotes said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again- day light robbery. I hope this chap researches how much it costs to post a godamn book to the UK.



Which chap? Me? I'm in the UK so yeh, quite aware of how much it costs to ship here without research thanks! I've bought Omni scores before and know what you mean about it being a lot of money, but it is what it is, and in that sense it comes down to whether you want the book or not. One thing I can recommend, which I've been pursuing a little and seeing some orders come in as a result; if it's beyond your means and you want to see it desperately, petition your local library to stock a copy. Or save up for it. That's not me being flippant BTW. The Library of Congress has all of Omni's books, the British Library will have mine, and so far I've spotted Leeds Conservertoire Library have 5 Omni titles and ordered Aliens.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Hey Chris,

Whilst you are taking requests , I think if you managed to get the rights to produce a John Barry Bond score, that it would be very sucessful. I would love to study one of those. (I'm a bit of a Barry fan).

In the meantime, I have got my Aliens Soundtrack CD out and have started transcribing from the audio - so I can compare my cloth-eared attempts with the score. (In fact, I am now doubting if Horner used a 6 piece Didgeridoo section at all in the Bishop's Countdown cue....)

I am already more than a little fatigued with trying to work out some of the string clusters - it must have been a labour of love to complete the whole thing.

I'm very much looking forward to having it for Christmas - when I will have a little down time to devote to it.

I do hope it's selling well. Is it Spiral bound by the way ?


----------



## chrissiddall

Michael Antrum said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Whilst you are taking requests , I think if you managed to get the rights to produce a John Barry Bond score, that it would be very sucessful. I would love to study one of those. (I'm a bit of a Barry fan).
> 
> In the meantime, I have got my Aliens Soundtrack CD out and have started transcribing from the audio - so I can compare my cloth-eared attempts with the score. (In fact, I am now doubting if Horner used a 6 piece Didgeridoo section at all in the Bishop's Countdown cue....)
> 
> I am already more than a little fatigued with trying to work out some of the string clusters - it must have been a labour of love to complete the whole thing.
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to having it for Christmas - when I will have a little down time to devote to it.
> 
> I do hope it's selling well. Is it Spiral bound by the way ?



Hehe lots to disect there....

Binding = perfect (think Dover/Omni score). I toyed with doing spiral as I have all the equipment to do that (all my concert publications are spiral bound), but for a few reasons I decided that was not ideal for what I hope will be a series of full scores (yes I know they lay flat on your scanners nicely so you can upload a nice copy to Swappano, but....!!!!). I want you to know which one is which on your shelf, top priority, plus it opens up interesting spine art possibilities. 

Labour (or labor if you're in the land of dropped "U"'s), is the operative word. I'm sure you will see in time!

Barry Bond scores are virtually a no go. The originals are all "missing", and as much as both Tim and I want to do them, neither has the time or inclination to transcribe them instead of doing something we _do _have reference material for.

No "didge" in this score, but there _is_ a "Mahler slapper" in Bishop's Countdown!!

Orders ticking along thanks, but feel free to spread the word as they're not all gone yet!


----------



## chrissiddall

Binding very much like this!!


----------



## Michael Antrum

That will look very nice indeed on my bookshelf, and I look forward to seeing more titles to add to it !


----------



## dcoscina

chrissiddall said:


> Binding very much like this!!


I do like the idea of the spiral not from a scanning POV but because I hate to break the binding of a book such as this. But I do get why you opted for this format.


----------



## chrissiddall

When I get a minute I'll take a photo of my John Williams collection from Hal Leonard and you'll see the main reason I opted out of spiral!


----------



## chrissiddall

dcoscina said:


> I do like the idea of the spiral not from a scanning POV but because I hate to break the binding of a book such as this. But I do get why you opted for this format.



Well I opted for the more expensive version of perfect binding so hopefully it'll hold up a bit better!


----------



## MOMA

chrissiddall said:


> Hi all, shameless plug time, sorry! I see a lot of love for Tim's Omni Music Publishing scores here (and rightfully so!), so I hope you will enjoy this, my first complete score release (I've published several single cues, concert suites and other works before). It goes to print in a couple of weeks and should ship in time for Christmas and I mean, what better gift to receive than this eh?!?
> 
> Pre-order Here
> 
> Oh, and if someone wants to start a "Guess the next CSMP release" thread, I'd love to see it! I'll say that I'm a child of the 80s (1980 to be exact), so 80s and 90s films hold a warm place in my heart!
> I will also pre-emptively say that yes, I am planning to also release Alien and Alien 3 but need a little break from that tone of score before I tackle them. Right now I could happily go the rest of my life without seeing another cluster glissando!



Its truly a great score! Best of luck!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## VivianaSings

Spiral binding is great for studying from. I get why they're not doing it but it doesn't matter since any part of the score I'm studying from I tend to take digital pics of anyway with my cellphone or a camera so I can stick the photos on one monitor while I work on the other monitor. 

The Escape from NY score that Alan Howarth sells though is spiral bound so that's nice to study from.

The only downside of the hard binding is possible damage to the spine in transit depending on packaging. I ordered 3 books from Omni and they arrived great. I ordered another 3 books from them right after and it looks like the shipping box took a hit and all three had damaged and cracked spines. One of them damaged so badly that it deformed the lower edge of the spine and the pages. And I'm in America - so I can't imagine it'd fare better going overseas.


----------



## chrissiddall

VivianaSings said:


> Spiral binding is great for studying from. I get why they're not doing it but it doesn't matter since any part of the score I'm studying from I tend to take digital pics of anyway with my cellphone or a camera so I can stick the photos on one monitor while I work on the other monitor.
> 
> The Escape from NY score that Alan Howarth sells though is spiral bound so that's nice to study from.
> 
> The only downside of the hard binding is possible damage to the spine in transit depending on packaging. I ordered 3 books from Omni and they arrived great. I ordered another 3 books from them right after and it looks like the shipping box took a hit and all three had damaged and cracked spines. One of them damaged so badly that it deformed the lower edge of the spine and the pages. And I'm in America - so I can't imagine it'd fare better going overseas.



You should have contacted Tim to let him know. Quite likely it was insured and you could have a replacement sent. 
Mine will be packaged in a 3 layer defense system! Shrink wrap, bubble wrap and a box book mailer. 4 layers if you count insurance.


----------



## Michael Antrum

​
If you are getting the impression I am really excited about getting this score....you'd be right.


----------



## VivianaSings

chrissiddall said:


> You should have contacted Tim to let him know. Quite likely it was insured and you could have a replacement sent.
> Mine will be packaged in a 3 layer defense system! Shrink wrap, bubble wrap and a box book mailer. 4 layers if you count insurance.



Honestly I didn't bother because the spines are gonna get cracked and damaged as you open them and press them to lie flat. I'm not one of those people who half open binded books so that the spines don't get ruined. Not sure if they were insured but I get the feeling that there's not a big margin for profit in this and I didn't see the point in putting Tim out of pocket for something that might happen to the spines eventually anyway - I'm just happy the scores are being made available. The front and back covers are fine - it's just the spines that are damaged.

Not sure how many people have put a binded book on a piano but it's gonna hit the floor at some point anyway.

Pre ordered by the way when you first announced it and looking forward to it.


----------



## chrissiddall

My point against spiral binding:


----------



## dcoscina

chrissiddall said:


> My point against spiral binding:


Very well played sir!


----------



## toomanynotes

chrissiddall said:


> Which chap? Me? I'm in the UK so yeh, quite aware of how much it costs to ship here without research thanks! I've bought Omni scores before and know what you mean about it being a lot of money, but it is what it is, and in that sense it comes down to whether you want the book or not. One thing I can recommend, which I've been pursuing a little and seeing some orders come in as a result; if it's beyond your means and you want to see it desperately, petition your local library to stock a copy. Or save up for it. That's not me being flippant BTW. The Library of Congress has all of Omni's books, the British Library will have mine, and so far I've spotted Leeds Conservertoire Library have 5 Omni titles and ordered Aliens.


That’s very handy info ...great to know Royal Mail will be handling! Not rip off USA! I’d come and collect it myself if i fancied a day out.
I love film scores, Love to have Ben Hur one day.

I love Horner! I don’t know Aliens note for note, but like to share a 4 note motif which has been expertly ripped off a few times by great composers. It’s the bee’s knees when Horner introduces it in Aliens..maybe you know?

IMO here’s the origin of this motif and it’s admirers.
1. B Herrmann‘s (original composer, Psycho I think, second time he used it in Taxi Driver)
2. Lalo Schifrin (Enter the Dragon -the final battle)
3. John Williams (Star wars- quite loosely, but based 100% on herrmanns.)
4 James Horner (Aliens-Ripley’s rescue?)
5. Hans Zimmer (Gladiator) Clue..the initial battle where Crowe falls off the horse and defends himself on the ground. Owe up man.🥳

Have fun
Respect!


----------



## chrissiddall

toomanynotes said:


> That’s very handy info ...great to know Royal Mail will be handling! Not rip off USA! I’d come and collect it myself if i fancied a day out.
> I love film scores, Love to have Ben Hur one day.
> 
> I love Horner! I don’t know Aliens note for note, but like to share a 4 note motif which has been expertly ripped off a few times by great composers. It’s the bee’s knees when Horner introduces it in Aliens..maybe you know?
> 
> IMO here’s the origin of this motif and it’s admirers.
> 1. B Herrmann‘s (original composer, Psycho I think, second time he used it in Taxi Driver)
> 2. Lalo Schifrin (Enter the Dragon -the final battle)
> 3. John Williams (Star wars- quite loosely, but based 100% on herrmanns.)
> 4 James Horner (Aliens-Ripley’s rescue?)
> 5. Hans Zimmer (Gladiator) Clue..the initial battle where Crowe falls off the horse and defends himself on the ground. Owe up man.🥳
> 
> Have fun
> Respect!



Coming in early 2021:


----------



## toomanynotes

chrissiddall said:


> Coming in early 2021:


Im down for that!!! PM me anytime when it’s ready! I may have some sketches too, if you need em! 🌈🌈🌈🌈🥃🥃


----------



## chrissiddall

toomanynotes said:


> Im down for that!!! PM me anytime when it’s ready! I may have some sketches too, if you need em! 🌈🌈🌈🌈🥃🥃



I'm good thanks, I have the full score and have finished my note entry on it. Just a bit of tidying up to do, and then sort out the parts set, since this one will be available for performance.


----------



## South Thames

Cover artwork for Aliens looks great; presumably that's custom? Did you try to get the rights for the film artwork? Looks like you got the rights to use the logo anyway.


----------



## Michael Antrum

OMFG.....I think I may have to set you up on a direct debit.....

I know it might be rude to ask abot new product, but when do you envisage it shipping ?


----------



## toomanynotes

chrissiddall said:


> I'm good thanks, I have the full score and have finished my note entry on it. Just a bit of tidying up to do, and then sort out the parts set, since this one will be available for performance.


Look forward!


----------



## chrissiddall

Michael Antrum said:


> OMFG.....I think I may have to set you up on a direct debit.....
> 
> I know it might be rude to ask about new product, but when do you envisage it shipping ?



The orchestra who commissioned it need it by March so, by March. They also commissioned a suite from the first Narnia movie, and I have a suite from The Dark Crystal to finish in Q1 as well. Note entry for all three is finished (save from any fix-ups during proof reading), just the tidy up and parts sets to do.

The Bun-Hur cover art is not final. I'm pretty sure I won't be able to afford to license that image, which was painted by Renato Casaro. I will try though!


----------



## Consona

dcoscina said:


> Uh I paid $200 for Total Recall. The book costs $85 usd so where do you think the extra money came from...


----------



## chrissiddall

Consona said:


>



Yes that is a lot, but I come back to the argument of "do you want it, or not?", if it's the former, save up for it, ask for "birthday money" etc., or ask you local library to get it as a study resource.


----------



## dcoscina

chrissiddall said:


> Yes that is a lot, but I come back to the argument of "do you want it, or not?", if it's the former, save up for it, ask for "birthday money" etc., or ask you local library to get it as a study resource.


Sorry I thought I deleted that post....


----------



## laurikoivisto

i ordered all the books from Tim and he gave me a free shipping


----------



## Consona

chrissiddall said:


> Yes that is a lot, but I come back to the argument of "do you want it, or not?", if it's the former, save up for it, ask for "birthday money" etc., or ask you local library to get it as a study resource.


Funny you mention this. I was at my local music library asking for some scores and they said they cannot give me any. Some copyright nonsense. Like Dvorak or Smetana were still alive or something...

And things like Goldsmith, Horner or Williams, that stuff does not even exist in the paper form here.


----------



## chrissiddall

Consona said:


> Funny you mention this. I was at my local music library asking for some scores and they said they cannot give me any. Some copyright nonsense. Like Dvorak or Smetana were still alive or something...
> 
> And things like Goldsmith, Horner or Williams, that stuff does not even exist in the paper form here.



That's really not how it works. If something cannot be leant out but has been published, libraries have reference sections where you can study books and other materials in their collection, on the premises. There are also inter-library loans where you can request items from another library's catalogue to be sent to your local library for study.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Whilst we have all these score experts present, does anyone know if any of Alan Menkin's scores for Disney are available ?

I'd love to study some of his work, The Little Mermaid or Beauty and the Beast in particular.


----------



## chrissiddall

Disney has historically been a tough nut to crack, and had an exclusivity deal with Hal Leonard. There may be some progress on building a rapport with them though (I certainly hope so, for the sake of getting a reprint license for Aliens if and when it sells out). The answer to this one's a "wait and (Under the) see"!


----------



## Gil

Hello,
I ordered Aliens and can't wait to receive it!
Do you think it's possible to get some Morricone scores? From what I've heard/read, his music is locked perhaps more that other composers...
Thanks for your answer!


----------



## chrissiddall

Gil said:


> Hello,
> I ordered Aliens and can't wait to receive it!
> Do you think it's possible to get some Morricone scores? From what I've heard/read, his music is locked perhaps more that other composers...
> Thanks for your answer!



Previously it was pretty much the same situation as with JW but there may be more of a chance since his passing.


----------



## South Thames

> Previously it was pretty much the same situation as with JW but there may be more of a chance since his passing.



What is the situation with JW exactly? I know they're not going to happen but I'm not clear why. Exclusive deal with Hal Leonard, or Williams himself not being sold on the idea (though I wouldn't have thought he'd have a say in it, necessarily, since he doesn't own the publishing) or something else?


----------



## chrissiddall

South Thames said:


> Exclusive deal with Hal Leonard...



This ^


----------



## Consona




----------



## chrissiddall

Consona said:


>




Interesting. I was waiting for the trumpet entry at 2:20 to see how they would handle that. The original recording just has the first two notes (of each of those trumpet entries) and it's run through an "Echoplex" Echoplex - Wikipedia 
These guys do a decent job and I'll have to check my copy of this suite to see how it's notated. The echo in the original recording is not in tempo, so would be tricky to imitate live.
Point of interest, the "transitions" between the two cues in this and the other concert suite (Newt & Facehuggers) were arranged by Conrad Pope.


----------



## VivianaSings

Actually now that we talk about different composers and their repertoire, I was watching "The Last Starfighter" for the umteetnth time and realized that no one ever brings up Craig Safan. His score for both "The Last Starfighter" and "Remo Williams" are fantastic. Someone who was able to do something different than the Willams-esque obsession that was going on with Sci-fi in the 80s. 

Also Bruce Broughton's score for "The Ice Pirates" is a score that is phenomenal. He's another talented composer. 

Another guy I'd take anything from is Basil Poledouris. All of his stuff is off the charts. I'd take anything - Conan the Barbarian, Conan the Destroyer, Red Dawn, Iron Eagle, Robocop, Starship Troopers - anything.

It's amazing looking back at composers because a lot of these guys not just worked on big films but a lot of "B" movies and straight to video and the scores are amazing. It just underscores that before the advent of DAWs, and Sampling, and composing by piano roll led to an entire generation of film composers who can't come up with a memorable melody and how film scores are overloaded with tribal drums, war fx, braams, and drawn out one note pads, it just shows that at one point in film history, even to work on straight to video you had to have legitimate ability and talent and understanding in harmony and composition to actually get work composing. A lot of these lesser and forgotten movies have some outstanding scores. 

Anyway just to throw these out there - 

Craig Safan 
Last Starfighter
Remo Williams

Bruce Broughton
The Ice Pirates
Tombstone

Basil Poledouris
Anything at all would be a winner


----------



## chrissiddall

VivianaSings said:


> Craig Safan
> Last Starfighter
> Remo Williams
> 
> Bruce Broughton
> The Ice Pirates
> Tombstone
> 
> Basil Poledouris
> Anything at all would be a winner



Good shout! I know someone who has Safan on board for publishing Starfighter, but seems the rights are locked up tight. Maybe one day.

Broughton - not hugely familiar with his scores other than Lost in Space, I think. And The Orville, which is awesome!

Poledouris - Watch this space!


----------



## patrick76

chrissiddall said:


> Good shout! I know someone who has Safan on board for publishing Starfighter, but seems the rights are locked up tight. Maybe one day.
> 
> Broughton - not hugely familiar with his scores other than Lost in Space, I think. And The Orville, which is awesome!
> 
> Poledouris - Watch this space!


Broughton is great. OMNI did his score to Silverado https://omnimusicpublishing.com/product/bruce-broughton-silverado-full-orchestral-score/ Also, Alexander Publishing released his handwritten score for True Women https://www.alexanderpublishing.com...el/Bruce-Broughton-Film-Scoring-Sessions.aspx

Looking forward to your upcoming releases! I started to make a list of requests, but it became too unwieldy rather quickly....


----------



## chrissiddall

patrick76 said:


> Broughton is great. OMNI did his score to Silverado https://omnimusicpublishing.com/product/bruce-broughton-silverado-full-orchestral-score/ Also, Alexander Publishing released his handwritten score for True Women https://www.alexanderpublishing.com...el/Bruce-Broughton-Film-Scoring-Sessions.aspx
> 
> Looking forward to your upcoming releases! I started to make a list of requests, but it became too unwieldy rather quickly....



Ask away. I have a few lists of my own. Some of the titles on there are purely for me, and would probably sell about 3 copies but hey ho, tell me if I'm wrong because man I am so down for doing Masters of the Universe!!


----------



## patrick76

chrissiddall said:


> Ask away. I have a few lists of my own. Some of the titles on there are purely for me, and would probably sell about 3 copies but hey ho, tell me if I'm wrong because man I am so down for doing Masters of the Universe!!


Ha! Bill Conti is great too!

Ok, well, off the top of my head:

- Gladiator - Hans Zimmer

- The Shawshank Redemption - Thomas Newman

- Road to Perdition - Thomas Newman

- Dances with Wolves - John Barry

- The Addams Family - Marc Shaiman

- Forrest Gump - Alan Silvestri

- Interview with the Vampire - Elliot Goldenthal

- The Silence of the Lambs - Howard Shore

- A Beautiful Mind - James Horner

- Legends of the Fall - James Horner

- Any M Night Shyamalan (especially Signs or The Village) - James Newton Howard

- Interstellar - Hans Zimmer

- The Sum of all Fears or LA Confidential - Jerry Goldsmith

A bunch more, but at some point it would just be about 80% of all the scores written in the 90's and about maybe 20% of the scores post 90's lol

Anyway, if you make Masters of the Universe, I'm down to buy a copy


----------



## Gil

Hello,
To wait for the full score to arrive at home:




Enjoy!


----------



## musicbyjoao

Hey!

I just purchased it =) Seems you've done great work with this! Thank you for that.

How did you obtained access to the original scores?


----------



## chrissiddall

musicbyjoao said:


> Hey!
> 
> I just purchased it =) Seems you've done great work with this! Thank you for that.
> 
> How did you obtained access to the original scores?



Awesome, thanks! I had permission from Disney to use scans of the original sheets. There appear to have been a few changes made during the recording session (pretty common), so they didn't match the audio exactly, but certainly 99%. The remaining 1% had to be completed/adjusted using ears and experience!


----------



## musicbyjoao

chrissiddall said:


> Awesome, thanks! I had permission from Disney to use scans of the original sheets. There appear to have been a few changes made during the recording session (pretty common), so they didn't match the audio exactly, but certainly 99%. The remaining 1% had to be completed/adjusted using ears and experience!



I appreciate it. I look forward to study this!


----------



## chrissiddall

Anyone else around here hyped?!?


----------



## Michael Antrum

Do we have a shipping date yet ?


----------



## chrissiddall

Michael Antrum said:


> Do we have a shipping date yet ?



No sorry, I'm doing everything humanly possible to push production along, short of starting my own press! I will keep everyone updated though. I have a little plan to announce it by hand delivering a copy to a customer who only lives a couple of miles away!


----------



## DR BOOWHO

chrissiddall said:


> Anyone else around here hyped?!?



Just out of interest Chris why is the play head so jerky? Is that how it normally is when in playback mode in Sibelius Thanks


----------



## chrissiddall

DR BOOWHO said:


> Just out of interest Chris why is the play head so jerky? Is that how it normally is when in playback mode in Sibelius Thanks



Not normally. It's most likely a RAM issue as I was capturing Sib and the soundtrack playback at the same time. I'd actually have preferred it to not have the playback line in the video (you can turn it off if you export to video, which I normally do, but in this case I wanted to show the pages rather than a continuous panoramic score.


----------



## Fry777

@chrissiddall Will you be publishing that Narnia score ?
Also, any love for Michael Kamen ?


----------



## chrissiddall

Fry777 said:


> @chrissiddall Will you be publishing that Narnia score ?
> Also, any love for Michael Kamen ?



Yes and yes! At the moment I only have a license for a concert suite (so includes a parts set) for Narnia, not the complete score. I'm not sure how much interest there would be in having the whole thing.
For Kamen, watch this space (although don't hold your breath, these things take ages to go from application to approval....or rejection).


----------



## Fry777

chrissiddall said:


> Yes and yes! At the moment I only have a license for a concert suite (so includes a parts set) for Narnia, not the complete score. I'm not sure how much interest there would be in having the whole thing.
> For Kamen, watch this space (although don't hold your breath, these things take ages to go from application to approval....or rejection).



Amazing. I would think there would be a great interest in any score of Gregson-Williams.
Also looking forward to the Joel McNeely Shadows of the Empire score.

If I may add further requests : 
Sinbad (Harry Gregson-Williams)
Unbreakable (JNH)
The Impossible (F. Velazquez)
The Theory of Everything (J. Johannsson)
1917 (T. Newman)
Princess Mononoke (J. Hisaishi)


----------



## LLGen

Instabuy! I actually transcribed large portions of this score for my own pleasure and study many, MANY years ago. I simply cannot wait to pour through the pages! Thanks for doing this work, Chris.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Any news on The Rocketeer ?

(and will it incude the arrangement of Begin The Beguine - askng for a friend....)


----------



## chrissiddall

Michael Antrum said:


> Any news on The Rocketeer ?
> 
> (and will it incude the arrangement of Begin The Beguine - askng for a friend....)



No. I will poke Hal Leonard again in the new year, but also hoping to try a more direct approach with Disney (to get them to poke HL too). This one's been pending since Aug 2019 so not holding my breath. Now if you read Tim's blurb about How To Train Your Dragon, you'll know why more people don't do this (it took 6 years to get approval)!!

If I do it, it probably _won't_ include the songs. I'd love to, but I think the mixed licensing of Horner and Billy May will just add an extra layer of complication.


----------



## South Thames

@chrissiddall

Loving the sample of what's to come. Question though -- on page 68 fourth bar, in the recording there's definitely another one of those screeching hits (one of my favourite devices in that score) on the downbeat which isn't in the score. How come?


----------



## chrissiddall

South Thames said:


> @chrissidall
> 
> Loving the sample of what's to come. Question though -- on page 68 fourth bar, in the recording there's definitely another one of those screeching hits (one of my favourite devices in that score) on the downbeat which isn't in the score. How come?



Good spot, that was caught during proofing. In fact the previous 2 bars (and that downbeat) are completely different in the written score - there's no "interruption" but instead a "Klingon theme" statement from the wind and the start of the cowbell (so in fact there _could_ have been "more cowbell"!).


----------



## South Thames

Interesting! Perhaps that was one of James Cameron's infamous in-studio change requests. Those block-like interruptions are great though, so an interesting window into how things can change for the better on the scoring stage.


----------



## dcoscina

Saw a post on FSM that someone copied (presumably from an email from Chris) indicating this won’t ship until the new year due to production delays arising from Covid. 

Disappointing but understandable. I’ve had to tell more customers than I care to about massive delays, especially on Fender guitars (the EVH are all delayed until July 2021).

At least there will be something to look forward to in 2021!


----------



## chrissiddall

Hi all. Yes it was sent by me, and a very tough email to send. I'm equally if not even more disappointed that we haven't succeeded in shipping in time for Christmas but faced with the choice of compromising the quality of the end product, I feel that the lesser of two evils is to give the printer the time they need to do the fantastic job I know they now will.

With regards to Brexit and customs after Jan 1st, nobody knows for sure (what a ridiculous situation), but I can say this as far as I know it right now:

Printed sheet music is tax exempt and ships under a specific commodity code that identifies it specifically as printed sheet music. I don't have direct control over what any customs agent will decide to do when these packages cross their desks, but they will all ship with a properly filled in customs declaration that should mean no additional charges are applied.

I look forward to seeing everyone's reactions when they do finally get their hands on these books. Any feedback about the books themselves, the packaging they're shipped in, any issues with customs, whatever it is I would love to hear it. Please feel free to contact me on [email protected]

We also have a Twitter account and Facebook page where you can reach us and hopefully enthuse about your new scores!!! www.twitter.com/csmusicservices www.facebook.com/chrissiddallmusic


----------



## shponglefan

dcoscina said:


> Saw a post on FSM that someone copied (presumably from an email from Chris) indicating this won’t ship until the new year due to production delays arising from Covid.
> 
> Disappointing but understandable. I’ve had to tell more customers than I care to about massive delays, especially on Fender guitars (the EVH are all delayed until July 2021).
> 
> At least there will be something to look forward to in 2021!



I received an email to this effect as well. It's understandable though. Trying to get anything produced and shipped at this time of year even in normal circumstances is a challenge, let alone with the pandemic happening.


----------



## dcoscina

chrissiddall said:


> Hi all. Yes it was sent by me, and a very tough email to send. I'm equally if not even more disappointed that we haven't succeeded in shipping in time for Christmas but faced with the choice of compromising the quality of the end product, I feel that the lesser of two evils is to give the printer the time they need to do the fantastic job I know they now will.
> 
> With regards to Brexit and customs after Jan 1st, nobody knows for sure (what a ridiculous situation), but I can say this as far as I know it right now:
> 
> Printed sheet music is tax exempt and ships under a specific commodity code that identifies it specifically as printed sheet music. I don't have direct control over what any customs agent will decide to do when these packages cross their desks, but they will all ship with a properly filled in customs declaration that should mean no additional charges are applied.
> 
> I look forward to seeing everyone's reactions when they do finally get their hands on these books. Any feedback about the books themselves, the packaging they're shipped in, any issues with customs, whatever it is I would love to hear it. Please feel free to contact me on [email protected]
> 
> We also have a Twitter account and Facebook page where you can reach us and hopefully enthuse about your new scores!!! www.twitter.com/csmusicservices www.facebook.com/chrissiddallmusic


Thanks Chris. We all understand. I think the disappointment is only because it looks like an amazing release that we are all looking forward to studying once it arrives! Cheers and all the best


----------



## chrissiddall

Not long now, the wait is nearly over. I can't wait for you guys to get hold of your copies (my proof copy just arrived and it's surpassed my expectations. I'm thrilled)!

#AliensInFullScore


----------



## Symfoniq

Huge congrats on the "Aliens" score.

Allow me to add myself to the list of people who are frothing at the mouth to get their hands on "The Rocketeer" in full conductor score (I could forgive the lack of "Begin the Beguine"). It was the first film score I ever purchased on audio CD, and I still think it's one of Horner's best efforts.


----------



## chrissiddall

Symfoniq said:


> Huge congrats on the "Aliens" score.
> 
> Allow me to add myself to the list of people who are frothing at the mouth to get their hands on "The Rocketeer" in full conductor score (I could forgive the lack of "Begin the Beguine"). It was the first film score I ever purchased on audio CD, and I still think it's one of Horner's best efforts.


Thanks. I've been waiting a long time for the Rocketeer license and covid isn't helping speed that along, so watch this space, but don't hold your breath! I'd like to do the "trifecta" and also do The Phantom and The Shadow.


----------



## WillMah Gold

The Shadow? Yes please!!!  And of course The Rocketeer and Star Trek II & III!


----------



## dcoscina

Rocketeer would be a smash hit I think. That, for me, Is probably Horner in top form for action-adventure scores, though Krull is pretty fantastic too


----------



## chrissiddall

Testing out new packaging for you guys. These things are important you know!!


----------



## ed buller

Just beautiful. Fantastic score..thank you Chris 







Best

ed


----------



## Zedcars

I received mine as well this morning. I'm extremely impressed by the outstanding level of detail, quality and expertise that has gone into the production of this impressive score. I shall look forward to reading it and learning from it.














Many thanks,
Darren

P.S. I'm not certain I'm allowed to post a photo of the score itself, so please let me know if not and I'll delete it.


----------



## dcoscina

Cant wait until mine arrives!!


----------



## chrissiddall

Zedcars said:


> I received mine as well this morning. I'm extremely impressed by the outstanding level of detail, quality and expertise that has gone into the production of this impressive score. I shall look forward to reading it and learning from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> Darren
> 
> P.S. I'm not certain I'm allowed to post a photo of the score itself, so please let me know if not and I'll delete it.


Seeing as you're saying nice things, I'll allow it.....!!! Seriously though, I'm really excited that everyone's starting to receive them. Feedback very much welcomed. If you feel so inclined, please use the #AliensInFullScore and I will be sure to see your tweets etc.

Who's going to be first to do an "unboxing" video?!?


----------



## Michael Antrum

I've just got back home after being away for a few days on a business trip, and was hoping to see this waiting on my desk.... and to my delight it was.

I've only had a cursory look through it, but it looks simply fabulous. Chris, you should be very proud of your work. 

However, we are hard taskmasters here, so you can have the rest of this evening off, but then you need to get back to working on The Rocketeer.......

(BTW, have you sold out yet, because if not we need to get the word out....)


----------



## ed buller

Michael Antrum said:


> However, we are hard taskmasters here, so you can have the rest of this evening off, but then you need to get back to working on The Rocketeer.......


seconded !...and then Krull!....( one day off allowed )

e


----------



## chrissiddall

Haha well I'll keep you posted. Whilst those two are on my "to do" list, I'm pretty certain that nobody would guess what Book 2 is going to be without some serious hint dropping. You're going to love it though. A huge contrast to Aliens and I'm absolutely loving working on it. 

With regards to stock, no I'm not sold out yet, but to be fair I held off any active promotion of it once it became clear that production would be delayed. That being said, there aren't very many left!


----------



## Michael Antrum

chrissiddall said:


> I'm pretty certain that nobody would guess what Book 2 is going to be without some serious hint dropping.


We all know it's going to be Carry On Up The Khyber - you don't need to pretend anymore.....


----------



## Zedcars

Michael Antrum said:


> We all know it's going to be Carry On Up The Khyber - you don't need to pretend anymore.....


My money’s on Sex In the City 2. A cinematic masterpiece if ever there was one! 

(which also had the tagline: Carrie On!)


----------



## South Thames

Got mine too -- it is a fantastic looking/feeling book. Truly great job @chrissiddall.

Early revelations:

1) That weird squeaky thing just before the shit hits the fan in Futile Escape (which I always thought was a solo violin being tortured) is in fact a bowed styrofoam cup.

2) Despite having only two weeks to write the score, Horner apparently found time to notate clusters so dense that they had to be broken out into an appendix in this score.

I'm sure there'll be more.


----------



## dcoscina

South Thames said:


> Got mine too -- it is a fantastic looking/feeling book. Truly great job @chrissiddall.
> 
> Early revelations:
> 
> 1) That weird squeaky thing just before the shit hits the fan in Futile Escape (which I always thought was a solo violin being tortured) is in fact a bowed styrofoam cup.
> 
> 2) Despite having only two weeks to write the score, Horner apparently found time to notate clusters so dense that they had to be broken out into an appendix in this score.
> 
> I'm sure there'll be more.


I know when Giacchino whined about not having enough time on Rogue One (I think it was 4 weeks and that dude has a massive team to assist him), a few industry pros basically told him to quit bitching and how Horner had a fraction of that time and still came up with Aliens. Goldenthal had a couple weeks to score Interview with the Vampire and was reportedly sick as a dog too and still delivered it on time. Both these "rushed" scores were Oscar nominated in their respective years too. 

If Chris is listening, Interview with the Vampire would be an AWESOME release! Hint hint.


----------



## South Thames

Yeah, but Rogue One sounds like a score produced in not enough time but a guy who's kind of a hack to begin with.

Granted, there are a few somewhat pedestrian cues in Aliens which attest to the mad rush Horner must have been been in (Atmosphere Station) and the opportunities he took where he could to cut corners. But a lot of the meat of the score really attests to his phenomenal command of complex musical materials and incredible inner ear at the tender age of 32, and his total dedication to delivering a viscerally powerful score that's perfectly matched to the film.

And of course, the film deserves a great score. Aliens is truly a tour de force of filming, and easily Cameron's best picture. Just an amazing testament to a total youthful command of story, character, editing, effects and just about every other weapon a film maker has at their disposal.


----------



## Gil

Hello,
@chrissiddall got mine today too here (Paris, France), thank you!
Tried to do an unboxing video but I just filmed half the unbox/half my feet 😬
Can't wait for the next score 
Thanks again!
Best regards,
Gil.


----------



## richiejazz

Damn - sold out! Fingers crossed for the re-print!

also +1 for Poledouris - Red October / Starship Troopers would be most welcome. Always had a soft spot for Braveheart too!


----------



## shponglefan

Mine just arrived over the pond (Canada). Very impressed with the packaging, the book was in immaculate condition when I unwrapped it.

Book itself looks fantastic! I'm excited to start diving into the score and seeing how all of it was put together.


----------



## iaink

Just arrived in Miami. Very nicely done! Looks great and the covers are a nice and sturdy cardstock.

Ok, onto Resolution And Hyperspace...


----------



## chrissiddall

iaink said:


> Just arrived in Miami. Very nicely done! Looks great and the covers are a nice and sturdy cardstock.
> 
> Ok, onto Resolution And Hyperspace...


Hehe do you always read the end of novels first as well? Glad it arrived OK btw.


----------



## JohnG

mine arrived too -- thanks @chrissiddall


----------



## chrissiddall

Great! Glad to see _most_ of them are arriving safe and well!! Out of interest, has anyone been stung for any additional import tax/postal charges? You shouldn't have because I used the correct "0% duty on printed music" customs commodity code, but a couple have been unlucky with over zealous agents.


----------



## South Thames

Does anyone know if there's anything different implied by use of terms 'booth echo' vs 'Echoplex', both of which crop up in the score, and I don't know if they are used interchangeably? 

And anyone know how these were recorded? I was assuming Horner did the Goldsmith thing of recording them in separate passes, but I'm wondering if 'booth echo' might mean that the echo was applied to the close mics of the particular instrument group at the mix desk, but recorded in the same pass.


----------



## ed buller

South Thames said:


> Does anyone know if there's anything different implied by use of terms 'booth echo' vs 'Echoplex', both of which crop up in the score, and I don't know if they are used interchangeably?
> 
> And anyone know how these were recorded? I was assuming Horner did the Goldsmith thing of recording them in separate passes, but I'm wondering if 'booth echo' might mean that the echo was applied to the close mics of the particular instrument group at the mix desk, but recorded in the same pass.


I'd have thought that it meant "echo recorded in the booth".......so to minimize bleed they put a speaker with the delay output in a separate booth to keep bleed over the orchestra to a minimum....just a guess. 

best

e


----------



## chrissiddall

In case anyone still wants a copy of Aliens and missed the news - restock coming on week commencing 8th March. We're also doing a "deep dive" into the score on live stream this Sunday. And then there's this....


----------



## Michael Antrum

Would that be Iron Giant by Michael Kamen ?


----------



## chrissiddall

Michael Antrum said:


> Would that be Iron Giant by Michael Kamen ?


Mmhmm


----------



## Fry777

Michael Kamen !


----------



## chrissiddall

It's a cracking score.

NB - will also include "Duck and Cover" by Teddy Newton.


----------



## ed buller

Wonderful News...Great Cover

e


----------



## chrissiddall

ed buller said:


> Wonderful News...Great Cover
> 
> e


Thanks. This isn't the cover art - keeping that under wraps for now!


----------



## Gil

chrissiddall said:


> We're also doing a "deep dive" into the score on live stream this Sunday.


Hello @chrissiddall, great news about the new score 
Do you have more info about your live stream? Will this be on your Youtube channel?
Thanks!


----------



## chrissiddall

Gil said:


> Hello @chrissiddall, great news about the new score
> Do you have more info about your live stream? Will this be on your Youtube channel?
> Thanks!


Yes sure. It will indeed be on my channel. I'm going to be joined by Dan Redfeld, who is an award-winning composer/arranger/conductor, Horner fan extraordinaire and friend of mine. (He's also one of the Directors of ASMAC - the American Society of Music Arrangers and Composers). We will also have a special guest! Here's a link to the scheduled stream.

https://youtu.be/wI3G10LDXvI


----------



## Gil

Thanks for this great info!
Will this video be watchable later on your youtube channel?


----------



## chrissiddall

Gil said:


> Thanks for this great info!
> Will this video be watchable later on your youtube channel?


Yes, as with the other streamed videos, however if you have a chance to get there during the stream, we'll attempt to respond to anything in the chat box if you have questions or comments.


----------



## chrissiddall

Did you miss out on Omni Music Publishing's "Star Trek in Full Score"? Never fear, Chris Siddall Music Publishing is here sooth your full score blues!

Aliens in Full Score is back in stock and available to ship immediately.









Aliens


Chris Siddall Music Publishing are very proud to present James Horner's "ALIENS" in Full Score. Be among the first to own and study this iconic score, which features extended note ranges and...



www.chrissiddallmusic.com


----------



## chrissiddall

The rumours are true! During our live stream tonight a teaser was indeed dropped!

Whilst we're currently tightening the last few nuts and bolts and polishing The Iron Giant to a mirror shine, production on "Book 3" will be following hot on his heels as we attempt to keep to a gruelling schedule and target release date.

Whatever happens, we will not go quietly into the night!


----------



## wilifordmusic

Hmm, nice ID quote.


----------



## Gil

Hello @chrissiddall,
Great news for ID4! You said in your last video that you'll write from the handwritten sheet: is there a reason that you don't have access to the sheet used in the concert series like https://www.royalalberthall.com/tickets/events/2016/independence-day-2016/?


----------



## chrissiddall

Gil said:


> Hello @chrissiddall,
> Great news for ID4! You said in your last video that you'll write from the handwritten sheet: is there a reason that you don't have access to the sheet used in the concert series like https://www.royalalberthall.com/tickets/events/2016/independence-day-2016/?


Hi Gil

In fact I do also have that, however the Live to Picture score matches the edits made to fit the picture, and therefore does not match what was originally written/recorded in full. It has also had some adjustments made to the orchestration in order to more comfortably fit a standard concert orchestra. Not specifically, but as an example this could be things like having one harp instead of two, or six horns instead of eight.
The book will match the music as written/recorded (its "best self") which you can find on the OST.


----------



## Markrs

Aliens Film Score review by Thomas Goss





Full orchestration analysis of the 13M1 Facehuggers cue, support the Orchestration Online channel on Patreon - 1hr long:








Thomas Goss | creating Videos About Orchestration | Patreon


Become a patron of Thomas Goss today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.




www.patreon.com


----------



## Zedcars

Markrs said:


> Aliens Film Score review by Thomas Goss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full orchestration analysis of the 13M1 Facehuggers cue, support the Orchestration Online channel on Patreon - 1hr long:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Goss | creating Videos About Orchestration | Patreon
> 
> 
> Become a patron of Thomas Goss today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.patreon.com



Oh yeah, I noticed he’d got a copy of that in the background of a recent video he’d uploaded.


----------

